# Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds Reviews



## micknort (May 28, 2007)

hey guys

i read posts of all these people buying from nirvana but as yet to see from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds.
Is there any reason as in are they crap or just nothing to bitch about.
Man they need to have paypal , i had to go into a bank branch it took almost 30mins to finally make the payment it was so hard to do the wire transfer.
Oh the best bit it cost like $28 to do the transfer. grrrr  .

Well now its done i ordered the most finest White Widow, and the Big Bud to see how i go. i am thinking of trying to cross these 2 but i am an AMATURE so we will see what happens.

Please post experiences good and bad from Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds that YOU have had.

cheers
</IMG>


----------



## dursky (May 28, 2007)

I had trouble with there seeds germinating.. asked for refund no luck.
With bcseedking.com i stuck the cash in the mail and had seeds in a week.
Really good seeds too.


----------



## micknort (Jun 1, 2007)

just an update

have emailed them atleast 4 times to confirm shipping address and transfer completion.
I ckecked the bank here and the cash was in 2 days after.

they are slow with email replies which is frustrating and me being impatient dont help either.

will add more as it comes ..

HASN'T ANY1 ELSE AT ALL DELT WITH THEM BESIDES 1 PERSON ??????


----------



## micknort (Jun 3, 2007)

I have emailed them 3 times with no real acurate resonce, like a drone reply system.

any one know some one that can see them for me over there ?

cheers 

mick


----------



## micknort (Jun 6, 2007)

i asked these guys like 2 days ago ( 4th june ) if they have sent my seeds .

get a reply saying it will email once sent.

then i emailed again yesterday asking for a refund if cant be sent by friday as other seed shops could sent same day.

then just then this rocks up " 
to 
etails
5:50 pm (3&#189; hours ago) Hi ,


Ordernumber : 12345678910 print up
Status Order is authorized and completly shipped
Shipment Status shipped on : 2007-05-31




So i think i may have been done over no tracking. they just wont show and then they wont reply. BUT i will give it another week if nothing well i will only be  and go else where and post every site that they are fraude sellers. IF they turn up will do the oposite post they are slow but get across the line.

peace out


----------



## micknort (Jun 11, 2007)

well hello again

My seeds rocked up today only thing is was 10 short but i dont know if they just didnt send my free ones or robbed me on my Big Bud.

I have just emailed so i will keep you posted..

mick


----------



## RocRhythm (Jun 12, 2007)

hey i ordered some big bud from the same place 23 days ago and still dont have my seeds, exactly how long did it take for you to get your seeds?


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 12, 2007)

I have white widow from their currently 51 days in flowering....Ill post pics later


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jun 12, 2007)

Zekedogg said:


> I have white widow from their currently 51 days in flowering....Ill post pics later


How long did it take to get the seeds from these guys? I'm at about three weeks in to the wait. Also I was never given an order number in any of my emails, when I try to log into my account it asks for my email and order number. This shades me out a little......crossing fingers


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 12, 2007)

go to hightimes, seeds, BC Bud Depot. Thats all you need to know


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jun 12, 2007)

JonnyBlunt88 said:


> go to hightimes, seeds, BC Bud Depot. Thats all you need to know



This scares me about them.

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/1288-marijuana-seeds.html

I've heard really bad things about these guys.


----------



## micknort (Jun 12, 2007)

Sup Roc , Gygax

The email i recieved said they were sent on the 31st of may . the rocked up yesterday the 12th June.

you need to email them heaps man keep them thinking of you.

does any one know ( sort silly question ) what size big bud seeds are ?
as i think they just sent me my WW and 10 freebies and robbed me of the big bud seeds ...... dunno i have email may take 3 days for a reply as usual.

have soaked 5 for 14hrs and now have em on a plate in thick moist ( not over wet) tissue towel. covered with a smaller plate. just did that now at 11am here . will keep you guys posted.

mick


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jun 12, 2007)

Well the fact that you got them is good news. Good Luck with your grow...got my fingers crossed for you. I do not know what big bud seeds look like...sorry. keep us up to date if you please.


----------



## micknort (Jun 15, 2007)

Very happy gardener.
I put the plates on top of my reservoir in my grow tent as its just nice and warm in there giving it a bit higher humity, and then BAMM 3 seeds have a very long sprout looking to go down, i have now put into rockwool with PH at 6.0 or a little under and have them in there little humity dome with the fluro pumpin.

I Have put the other 2 back in the tent as they had both just started to crack so im sure they will be popping out in the next 2 days.

happy mick 

widow me up


----------



## Zekedogg (Jun 15, 2007)

Hey I havent forgot about the pics for you my camera has been giving me problems.....Im about a week from harvest so Ill def have picks soon


----------



## micknort (Jun 16, 2007)

awsome thanx dude ...

hey does any one know how long is the norm for the seedlings to shoot up though the rockwool ??


----------



## micknort (Jun 18, 2007)

answer to my previous post is 2 days i now have 2 coming out showing there tiny little true leaves as they are called so now all i need to do it work out if i have ladies or yucky men


----------



## micknort (Jun 19, 2007)

ok here is my review 

they supplied me with only half my order, so basicly robbed me of like $55 as they never sent my big bud.

Only 3 of my 10 WW actually sprouted , i have emailed them 3 times in regards to my short order and to there trend im short on replies. ( no suprise there)

Even when i did email them before there responces where short and didnt really answer my question.

If this was my business running like that i'd be outa business...

(My experince and opinions only )


----------



## Gygax1974 (Jun 19, 2007)

I ordered some caramel seeds from them and I still haven't gotten them...month I got ripped..I think. I have gotten my seeds from BC Seed King and Nirvana no problem.


----------



## micknort (Jun 19, 2007)

i wanna try the green seed company they invented the WW and WR and quiet a few others plus are cannabis cup winners .

I got an email back from AMS asking if the package had been opened i replied no as it was sealed , so will keep you posted ... Again lol


----------



## micknort (Jun 21, 2007)

Well im starting to think that maybe i have just been to impatient with AMS as after explaining they were sealed and secure i get this today.....

Hi,

we'll sent you a new pack of ww and bb

Check the growguide on our site for instructions on how to germinate your seeds.

It\'s highly recommended to use distilled water.

Check also:

Germinating Sprouting Marijuana Seeds (how to germinate)
how to grow cannabis and marijuana dvd (how to grow)

Regards,
Linda,
AMS-crew
Customer support

So i might have been the problem and it just may have been a packing error that it was short..

If these replacment seeds show then i will buy from them again .


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Jun 21, 2007)

Ive bought two different orders from BC bud depot, got them both within 2 weeks. On the last one they even gave me some free WW. As for your germinating technique, I made the same mistake last time. I germinated 3 out of 10 straight from the rockwool using tap water. This time, I used napkins on a plate, put them on a heat pad and kept it dark and moist with distilled water. 2 days later all 11 Blueberrys germd and half already had leaves on them. The heat pad helped alot.


----------



## iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit (Feb 9, 2008)

never buy any thing from amsterdam marijuana seeds complete and total rip off no seeds sent terrible costumer service they will make you regret wanting to grow


----------



## Jetson (Feb 9, 2008)

u need to be patient. Got my ganja dwarf seeds in 10 days. They germed and sprouted perfectly. Free seeds were shitty, only half germed and sprouted. They dont email you when they ship, you have to keep checking the site and your order


----------



## iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit (Feb 10, 2008)

never order from amsterdam marijuana seeds or ams 
terrible customer service probably automated and the sent me no seeds not even an envelope on almost a 300$ purchase dont fall for this scam try some one else this was heart ache for what I spent you would think they would even send 1 seed


----------



## purplehaze2 (Feb 10, 2008)

went to gypsy nirvana,and there emailing me,every step of the way,didnt even try to email them.I love good costemer service.It seems to me,if there going to take the time to email you,they will probably send you your shit.impatient people dont seemed to get there shit.be patient its coming.


----------



## iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit (Feb 10, 2008)

its been almost a month and a half I'm pretty sure its not me being impatient as much as it is I'm not going to see those seeds or my money ever again but I'll tell you what if in the next 2 to 3 months if something comes I'll draw a picture of an ass with ams on it and kiss it LOL but that's about as likely as me getting my seeds I've already given up on them


----------



## twinkiemaster14 (Feb 26, 2008)

AMS sucks. After taking my money, and emailing me promptly telling me they supposedly shipped in the beg. of jan. its now almost march. Opps, after 3 weeks of emailing, they FINALLY relpy... ohh sorry we can send you some more for 15 euros, if you send in a registered cash card. WTH?

Its been almost 60 days. Where the hell is holland in relation to the US anyways? Screw them, poor communication, too slow, and have not recieved package.

I could have road a bike to canada by now already.

TWO THUMBS DOWN for AMS


----------



## Nik Dynosaur (Mar 18, 2008)

i ordered 10 ganja dwarf seeds from this company and received them in 6 days (to southeast us). Now i'll just have to see if everything goes well from there.


----------



## iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit (Mar 19, 2008)

it's been almost three months nothing like I said avoid amsterdam seeds /ams they just told me to send them more money classic. We can make it rain scam send money rain will come ohh u just didnt send enough send more rain is on the way


----------



## grapefruit (Mar 20, 2008)

I ordered $170 worth of seeds from them a month and a half ago. I just got the package the day before yesterday and customs had taken everything. I emailed them twice and they responded back to me saying that it was horrible that they took my seeds and that I could go to Canada and buy the seeds without any problems with customs. After I emailed them again asking if they could try and send me more seeds in a more stealthy package or maybe they could give me my money back...I haven't heard from them since.


----------



## bratva (Jul 30, 2009)

So far these sites all link back to AMS I'm sure they have more.

www.allpotseeds.com
www.4204all.com 
http://bigbudseeds.com
www.clean-smoking.com


----------



## Melangwanja (Aug 1, 2009)

Well I personally bought from them 10 Dwarf Ganja X Lowrider, as they call it.
THey're supposed to send an extra 20 seeds with the whole order apparently.
Up to now, they've sent me 3 emails:
1- Notification of order
2- Notification of authorisation
3- Notification of Shipment.

I guess it might be possible that most people simply have to wait a VERY long time, because of custome into the US and stuff. Cuz the last place I order from sent their stuff insanely fast, and they're supposed to be from the UK.
Hopefully, (since it's the Dutch post) they'll be quite fast too. And since I'm in Canada, I doubt customs will keep them excessively long.
I'll post some more news as soon as I get them! ^_^


----------



## SelfMadeGrower (Aug 25, 2009)

I purchased the same strain as well from the same company iam curious as to what size pot to use to grow the ganja dwarf in from veg-harv


----------



## Melangwanja (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, I've received them about 2-3 weeks ago. (Sorry about not saying anything. Caught up in my studies and so on)

Anyone who "dissed" them about being a crappy money stealing company should maybe think about eating their socks and checking with their customs, cuz I've received my shipment. PLUS the 20 free seeds (which I'm guess are from the same strain)

Up to now, I'm not disappointed, and all the seeds seem to be healthy and dark.

Until next time,

LOVE


----------



## dallmyt1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Hello all.

I ordered from AMS July 20th '09. After I ordered, I got emails telling me that my order was received, my order is being process, my CC has been billed and my order has shipped.

They only supplied a order number for use on hteir site for order tracing purposes. The seeds were delivered 6 days later (SoCal). 

I got the Super Skunk strain (10 seeds + 20 free seeds). Germinated 6 SS seeds with 5 sprouting and one dead. Germinated 10 of the free seeds, 9 sprouted and 1 dead. 

Put them into some good growing soil. Of the skunk, 3 grew and 2 died. Of the free seeds, 5 grew and 5 died.

Currently, I have just ended the 4th week of veg. I will post pics.


----------



## cbrezbiker6 (Sep 15, 2009)

Placed order 9-7 using Pay Pal & received order on 9-15. How did you pay? I was shocked at the speed at which I received my order. Sorry about your experience!


----------



## Storage Trooper (Sep 28, 2009)

I used AMS but it was interesting though. I orderd White Widow first saw that I had to transfer money directly from my account to theirs and somewhat gave up lol. I went to White Widow Seeds next Swore I saw carmelicous on that site and ordered it from them payed via credit card it was easy. However When I recieved my seeds 9 days after ordering and they sent an email confirming my shipment I received White Widows and 20 free seeds instead of Caramelicious. I do not know what realy happen but I got white Widow instead of Caramelicous and free 20 seeds. Not complaining here for the same price I paid for Carmelicous which I think was a tad bit cheaper then the White Widow it self without free seeds. I guess I got lucky which is awesome because this means it will be a good pre cursor for my growing endevours.

A lot of the time they send their seeds with priority mail or that's what they told me it saying it can't be tracked so the seeds are harder to intercept etc and so forth.
Perhaps it was your location I was on the east cost got the seeds 9 days maybe your seeds got intercepted or something who knows..?

Regarding the germination I have not germinated any White Widows because I am a new grower and see a White widow plant to satrt off as could be a costly mistake. I germinated 4/4 free seedsall germinated 3 germinated at an extremely fast rate took only about 20 hours and the last one took a while longer. the 3 just need mosture napkin etc and so forth standard. The last one I put ontop of my Comp which gets warm so it would increase the temp to help promote more germination a few hours later roughly about 7 or 8 it finally popped aswell. Also the seeds recieved were good condition but then again I am a newbie so not sure if I know "true" quality of seeds by just looking at them., but I checked them throughly for cracks or poor weakly colour and such. the free 20 seeds I don't know what they are so this should be fun lol.
Glad if I could of been some help never used any other seed sites so I have a bias for AMS just because it was used first.


----------



## bobbybigbud (Jan 12, 2010)

How did u get on with ur freebies av got some of ams got big bud few years bck it turned out shit but first grow an using cfls I blame myself for that av changed my ways an going to pop bigbud again to she how gud it is done proper also uk cheese clone am White ice an k2 anyone done that big bud from ams under hps if so what was it like coz if it's shit I'll give it a miss I just want to see if it was me or the gens I dnt do big grows just a couple different strains I also just done wonder women crystal an raspberry cough from nivarna wonders an crystal smash it but raspberry cough is shit far from stable peace out.


----------



## dallmyt1 (Jan 26, 2010)

Update to my previous post regarding the seeds I had gotten from Amstredam Marijuana Seeds.com

Well, of the 3 Super Skunk, 1 was a female, the other 2 were males.

Of the 5 Free seeds supplied to my with my order from Amstredam Marijuana Seeds.com, 1 was a female and 4 were males.

The Super Skunk Female grew to produce faily large buds and the buds were covered in the frosting of white THC filled trichomes and the buds did look like the pictures on thier website and pics of Super Skunk plants I have seen on the internet. As the plant matured, it did start to emit the ordor so reminiscent of a stinky skunky like plant that I enjoyed soo much before in the not so far past.

The Free seed mature female was a little different. The buds and cola were light and airy and not as dense as the Super Skunk strain. And the trichome formation was not as "frosty" as with the Super Skunk Strain. As the plant matured through the flowering stage, this plant odor was like a lemon and pepper smell. When smoked, the high was more cerebral and unlike the full body stone of the Super Skunk. I may not clone this female.

I am attributing the abismal results on the growing condition due to this being my first grow in a while. ( I AM A REAL NICE GUY)

Fast forward to 2010.......

In the new year I germinated the remaining seeds from Amstredam Marijuana Seeds.com which were 20 free seeds and the remaining 4 Super Skunk seeds.

Of the 20 remaining free seeds, only 9 germinated, the rest did not. Of the 4 remaining Super Skunk seeds, NONE GERMINATED. Too bad....Sooo sad.

Luckily, when I grew that 1 Super Skunk female last year, I snipped off only the buds from only 80% of the plant. The lowest little buds I did not harvest and left them on the plant. 

Since I wanted to grow the Super Skunk again, and none of the remaining seeds germinated from Amstredan Marijuana Seeds.com, I put the Super Skunk plant back into a vegatative state. It started to produce sprouts ( I will clone this plant) from the small little buds and flowers that I did not harvest. 

Sooooo Now, I am into the 6th vegetation week for the remaining seeds I had gotten from Amstredam Marijuana seeds.com and of the 9 free seeds I got from Amstredam Marijuana Seeds.com, all are growing fine. None have died so far. 

Also, of the 9 plants so far, 2 have already presexed as female, 1 presexed as male. Of the remaining 6 plants, 2 are real close to showing thier sex as well. Probably by the end of the week, I will switch to 12/12 after I harvest some clones from the females.

I just want to make clear that I bought these seeds from Amstredam Marijuana Seeds.com because they are other seed banks out there in which the name is very simular to each other but are not the same. I will list them below.

Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds.com - I got my seeds from here
Amsterdam Marijuana Seedbank.com
Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds.org
Clean-smoking.com (Amsterdam Marijuana Seed Company)



dallmyt1 said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I ordered from AMS July 20th '09. After I ordered, I got emails telling me that my order was received, my order is being process, my CC has been billed and my order has shipped.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruderalis88 (Jan 26, 2010)

i ordered from them last year, the paying in the bank thing is a total pain in the ass. 
no problems with delivery or anything, i'm in uk though so it'll be quicker at least
the seeds i got were totally guff, only about 60% germinated at all and of that lot only 3 plants ever actually grew. they were ganja dwarves, all male, and 2 of them went seriously deformed when they were flowering. waste of time and money! other strains may be better though


----------



## bobbybigbud (Feb 4, 2010)

Thanks 4 replying am not gona use Ams again I had big bud hermie on me since then av finished one from nivarna and it was gud wonder women and crystal are realy gud but raspberry cough is shit that's just not stable the seed bank I will use in future is attitude it looks the bollocks an got gud reviews av a look at attitudes website it will impress you


----------



## erapp100 (Mar 6, 2010)

i've got to say this is my second time dealing with them and i have never been disapointed. This time I got:

caramelicous X 10
Femized Cheese X10
Free seeds X20

After 4 days in rockwool and a heating mat I have 28 very healthy looking seedlings including 8/10 feminized cheese and 7/10 caramelicious. Only problem is I only have 9 waterfarms! 

First time around was just as successful. I give them high marks but I'm only on my second grow.


----------



## Texson (Jun 10, 2010)

I bought about $600 in seeds from these screwups on Feb. 2. They sent me the TINIEST, PALEST seeds I've seen in over thirty years of this -- totally immature! ALL my seeds ALWAYS sprout, but this time, I only got a handful of sprouts out of all the seeds, and they were the tiniest sprouts I've ever seen. One Nigerian male is still less than 4 inches tall --- FOUR MONTHS LATER! And it's in FOXFARMS Ocean Mix! That stuff is so rich you could grow door knobs in it. I've complained multiple times, and finally a couple of weeks ago, someone named "Kim" responded (months later) via email asking, "How did you germinate them?" That was a couple of weeks ago, and I went thorough all the crap to respond (as you've realized, you can't simply "Reply" to their email -- that would be too easy for someone whose been screwed by these assholes to send in a complaint). DON"T TRUST THESE PEOPLE -- THEY ARE CROOKS!


----------



## Kazadomz (Dec 28, 2010)

I just got my Seeds from AMS , they are reliable and nice and quick and fast respons on e mail questions - fast shipping , but a bit slow on delivery but got all my 10 White widow seeds + the 20 free seeds they look very healty <3 Just thought idd give em the respect and props they deserve , they arent scammers : ) And my tip to all others is u get what u send out so, if u are in a negative energy about em , the universe / karma will make sure u dont get em  Be posetive and have strong focus on everyting going well and perfekt and it will , atlest i know em are shipping em and are legit and desrve the honor that comes with it <3 Merry x mas all , and have a really delicious new year ! Peace 
Quote : Love is power Love is strong , fear is weak fear is for the unevolved monkey boys! Posetive energy always win  Dear to play god , cuz its who u are!


----------



## Dr. Mark (Feb 27, 2011)

I was looking for a reliable source for medical marijuana, when I stumbled accross the AMS website. I should have read up before I ordered from AMS. If I had done due diligence in my research, I would not have ordered from them. I sent cash--and no seeds. I made a credit card purchase--and no seeds. I emailed them---and no response. 

AMS should be removed from the world wide market place. 

Dr. Mark


----------



## Midwestmetal (Jun 2, 2011)

I had no problem with this company at all. With all that I'm reading now I doubt I will ever order from them again though. It took a couple weeks to show up but my package of 10 WW and 20 free came in the mail in a card with bubble wrap. I just now germinated them and all ten white widows seeds opened and were placed in cups today. I am confident that all ten will sprout in the next week. I will have to post back on here once they all sprout and show sex to say how many ended up female. I'm not a novice grower but still more of a hobby. I am a real person. For all of you who worry about ordering from ams I would say do so at your own risk. It worked for me, not saying it will work for you. We'll see what I end up with here in a few months. I basically said screw the 20 free seeds. I might throw them outside or something.


----------



## newworldicon (Jun 2, 2011)

micknort said:


> just an update
> 
> have emailed them atleast 4 times to confirm shipping address and transfer completion.
> I ckecked the bank here and the cash was in 2 days after.
> ...


The seedbank is actually situated in the UK and this last week has been packed full of public holidays which may explain the delay in response. I have never had issues with them but they probably have thousands of orders to sort through after a extra long weekend...


----------



## jonblaze420 (Jun 2, 2011)

The Big Black Indicas we're growing are from AMS. Still have 5 seeds of them left for the next time around.


----------



## incognito5320 (Jun 3, 2011)

I ordered from them recently and great success. White Widow Fem ... germed 4 seeds ... all growing great and look healthy. Fast reply after placing order, quick/stealthy shipping, and great communication. Hope it is standard procedure now, and that I didn't just get lucky. Anyway ... PEACE!


----------



## Midwestmetal (Jun 7, 2011)

Midwestmetal said:


> I had no problem with this company at all. With all that I'm reading now I doubt I will ever order from them again though. It took a couple weeks to show up but my package of 10 WW and 20 free came in the mail in a card with bubble wrap. I just now germinated them and all ten white widows seeds opened and were placed in cups today. I am confident that all ten will sprout in the next week. I will have to post back on here once they all sprout and show sex to say how many ended up female. I'm not a novice grower but still more of a hobby. I am a real person. For all of you who worry about ordering from ams I would say do so at your own risk. It worked for me, not saying it will work for you. We'll see what I end up with here in a few months. I basically said screw the 20 free seeds. I might throw them outside or something.


*All ten have sprouted. I had to help a few break out of their shells but they all look really healthy and ready to kick into gear.*


----------



## Midwestmetal (Jul 11, 2011)

Still going here with the 10 WW. I can't tell sex yet, just vegging on 18-6 until they show. Just from experience I can tell that at least 4 out of 10 look female. Less than I was hoping for but nothing is confirmed yet. They all look like the same strain as well. I have seen people posting that they have some that look totally different but were suppose to be the same. NOT having that problem here. I hope it turns out to be a decent strain. I'm still loving my tangerine and arjon haze.


----------



## superfood (Jul 11, 2011)

try the seed-store.com had my seeds in 10 days came in a plastic tube go on the site and read for yourself and this might give you the trust that you need when buying seeds


----------



## Midwestmetal (Aug 19, 2011)

Midwestmetal said:


> Still going here with the 10 WW. I can't tell sex yet, just vegging on 18-6 until they show. Just from experience I can tell that at least 4 out of 10 look female. Less than I was hoping for but nothing is confirmed yet. They all look like the same strain as well. I have seen people posting that they have some that look totally different but were suppose to be the same. NOT having that problem here. I hope it turns out to be a decent strain. I'm still loving my tangerine and arjon haze.


I got 7 females after germ 10 seeds. Nice ratio I think. They all looks the same pretty much to me. Two of them look a little bit more lanky but still smell the same. I'll chalk that up to the fact that they were all started by seed, not from clone.


----------



## dog31743 (Sep 9, 2011)

I have ordered from these people for two years. I order their medijuana. However efor the past 2 years when i plant i get 3-4 different varietys of pot. I expect to get just the one i order, so this year after my plants have matured and once again i have one true medijuana plant and four other unknown varietys i have emailed them three times asking can they furnish me only the one i order or not? So far no answer. I will cease ordering from them even though the seeds arrived promptly. Terrible customer relations, i think they just send what they have on hand.


----------



## carllewis (Sep 17, 2011)

Saw this thread and had to join. I have MEDIJUANA ITS WONDERFUL AND THE WORST WEED I EVER GREW...! The best pain relief ive EVER had including shots of diladid or eating three norco. You must make the oil with supercritical tube. BHO 1 HIT 4 HRS PAIN RELIEF DEFINITE YOU WILL BE THE COUCH


----------



## Midwestmetal (Sep 24, 2011)

I'm just finishing with a grow of ten WW seeds from AMS. They def. send more that one kind. Seven of my ten were female after sprouting. Of those seven I think maybe 4 were the same and the other three completely different from each other. Not sure which was the WW if I ever received that strain at all? One strain in the mix is super killer but I know it's something in the Diezel family. Just smells like it. I will not be ordering through AMS ever again. The bud that I did crop out with was very good...........it's just I can get all of one type, that I know what it is, from other seed banks. I am now a proud working member with The Attitude. They really do treat you well.


----------



## Devilspawn (Sep 26, 2011)

My fem white widows did very well- indica dom, frosty dense buds.. keeping a mother andclones from this The carmelicious that made it through allmy screw ups were boys...have 5 left to try again. The freebieseeds didnt pop..might have been me, but nuttin..


----------



## ThePhotoDoctor (Nov 10, 2011)

Wednesday (11.9.2011) makes 7 weeks that I have waited for an order from Amsterdam Seeds! After complaining several times I get this email:


Dear customer,



Eventhough the shipping of seeds is legal in theNetherlands, we have experienced that other countries are not always as openminded about wonderfull product.



Although we are taking every precaution possible to makesure your order arrives to you safely, all borders of \\\\\\\"threatened\\\\\\\"countries are inspected very secure, so is very difficult to send genetics tocountries where seeds are considered to be a illegal or a threat.



If you have not received your order by now we fear thatyour order might have been intercepted by your local customs. You might receivea notification from customs shortly, or, in some cases simply receive an openedpackage. We also regret to inform you that even if you are a medical licenceholder the mail is still processed on a federal level. We are working very hardto find a way around this.



Since you have ordered with us in good faith of receivingyour product we are willing to split your loss with you.



If you would like to pay 25 euro for the shipping cost(this includes administration and handling costs), we will send you a fullorder replacement with REGISTERD MAIL.



It is unfortunately not possible to pay for yourreplacement by credit card. When you select the payment option credit card, youare directly transfered to the secure site of our payment provider. No one atAMS has access to your card data or will be able to charge your card againafter the initial transaction. We are currently unable to provide this link forthe replacements. Here are the bank and address details to send your paymentfor your replacement to:



BECAUSE OF EXTREME HIGH FRAUD RISK, WE DO NO LONGERACCEPT CHEQUE\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\'S AND MONEY ORDERS.CHEQUE\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\'S AND MONEY ORDERS WILL BE RETURNED TOTHE SENDER.



Cash to:



Name :AMSTERDAM WEB TRADING

Adress : Postbus213

Zipcode : 1000 AEAmsterdam

Country : HOLLAND



If you send us cash, please place it in a greeting cardand make sure to CONCEAL this the best possible way you can! Also, send yourpayment by REGISTERED MAIL , this way you will receive a tracking ID and yourlocal post office can guarantee delivery.



DON\\\\\\\'T FORGET TO MENTION YOUR ORDERNUMBER !!!



Bank details:



Name bank : RABOBANK

Accountname : Amsterdam web trading

Accountnumber : 324637373

Address bank :Wilhelminaplantsoen 124

Zip code : 1110 BBDiemen

Swift code : RABONL2U

IBAN code : NL19RABO0324637373



DON\\\\\\\'T FORGET TO MENTION YOUR ORDERNUMBER!!



NOTE: If youve used a nickname for you order, pleaseprovide us with your real name. Registered mail does require a signature andsometimes identification.



Kind regards,

Jacky

AMS-crew

Customer support

reply address :

http://www.amsterdammarijuanaseeds.com/contact_helpdesk.php

THEY WANT ME TO SEND THEM MORE MONEY???? THIS PLACE IS A FRIGGIN JOKE!!!


----------



## southiekid (Nov 15, 2011)

Hi PhotoDoc,

Agreed 100%!! Send them cash?? After never receiving what I already paid for??? No effin way. I got the same email, and when I responded with what I thought was a reasonable resolution given their online reputation with this happening often (reship my order, and I would then repay shipping-I would have honored that too) their response was

*Dear Customer,*
*blah blah blah we warned you of risk blah blah blah*

*Please stop blaming us now and help others in your country to legalize it.\\\"*

*Regards,*
*Customer support
*
My personal opinion....AMS ships to say 50% of their customers. The other 50% they simply charge the c.c. and NEVER ship. Why be so bold? BECAUSE THEY HAVE THE PERFECT ANSWER WHEN YOU NEVER GET YOUR ORDER! "Oh, sorry! CUSTOMS INTERCEPTED IT"! And how are you going to argue with them? Prove them wrong? You can't! What a beautiful scam! They in my opinion did this to me, I challenge them to prove me otherwise. Return customers are your best form of business. They pay you and give you good word of mouth. I WILL NEVER ORDER FROM AMS AGAIN, and my goal is to deter AT LEAST 60 people from ordering with them as well. One customer for every buck they stole from me! 

2 months. NO SEEDS. AND NO CUSTOMS LETTER. NOTHING. BECAUSE THEY NEVER SHIPPED A DAMN THING! PROVE ME WRONG AMS!!!!
Meanwhile, 11 days- Herbies Head Shop got my seeds in very cool discreet package! (no I don't work for Herbies, and if AMS came through for me, I would retract my words and humbly apologize where apology is due). I don't see that happening. Sounds like I'm one of MANY who send their $$$$ to a company who sends nothing 50% of the time in return. I was clearly on the bad side of the 50% this time around.


----------



## nanookofeclectic (Nov 17, 2011)

I placed an order with AMS about a month ago. I ordered some Ganja Dwarfs. I got my 10 dwarf seeds and my 20 free. ALL of the seeds are shit though. The dwarfs won't germ, and the ones that have cracked were rotten and smelly. The 20 free seeds were garbage too. They were pail and week as hell. They would crumble if you pinched them. I will never order form them again. Just figured I'd throw my two cents in. I did get them in about a week though, if that counts for anything.


----------



## virgilwhirly (Jun 30, 2012)

iwannasmokemecuzimtheshit said:


> never buy any thing from amsterdam marijuana seeds complete and total rip off no seeds sent terrible costumer service they will make you regret wanting to grow





they sent me seeds 2 out of 3 times that were no good  lost hundreds & hundreds of $ using them


----------



## virgilwhirly (Jun 30, 2012)

they sent me seeds 2 out of 3 times that were no good




lost hundreds & hundreds of $ using them


----------



## willmakebud (Jul 20, 2012)

Well.. add me to the list of people who got ripped off my AMS.

First, it took 2 weeks with no action. I e-mailed them and they got back to me with a tracking number.
The track said "Shipment prepared". Another 3 weeks, still the same track status.
Another e-mail. Now they are saying the package is stranded at the post office in Amsterdam. 
They ask if the address I gave them is correct.. they wrote me the address, to get confirmation from me.
Guess what.. They left out the street address. 
I told them that they need to include the street address. After 3 days I got a reply saying:

_Dear customer,

The address you\\\'ve provided us with during the ordering process is printed straight on to an address label. AMS can not be held responsible when you provide us with an incorrect/incomplete address.

If you would like to pay 25 euro for the shipping cost, we will send you an order replacement.

Here are the bank and address details to sent money for your replacement to. Since the replacements are an extra service we provide, they do not go through the regular system, and therefor can not be paid for by credit card.

BECAUSE OF EXTREME HIGH FRAUD RISK, WE DO NO LONGER ACCEPT CHEQUE\\\\\\\'S AND MONEY ORDERS.
CHEQUE\\\\\\\'S AND MONEY ORDERS WILL BE RETURNED TO THE SENDER.

Cash to:

Name : AMSTERDAM WEB TRADING
Adress : Postbus 213
Zipcode : 1000 AE Amsterdam
Country : HOLLAND

If you send us cash put it in a happy birthday card wrapped in a carbon paper and make sure you send it by REGISTERED MAIL !!!!!

DON\\\\\\\'T FORGET TO MENTION YOUR PERSONAL ORDER ID !!!

Bank details:

Name bank : RABOBANK
Accountname : Amsterdam web trading
Accountnumber : 324637373
Address bank : Wilhelminaplantsoen 124
Zip code : 1110 BB Diemen
Swift code : RABONL2U
IBAN code : NL19RABO0324637373_

The standard letter they seem to send everyone.
Fuck this company! Even paying for track & trace they find ways to rip you off.

*Do not order from this company!*


----------



## Fullbag55 (Aug 20, 2012)

it only took 2 weeks for my white queen and carmelicous to get here. Starting the grow journal next week. using LST method with 4 26watt 6500k cfls for vegging, then i will replace each 6500k bulb and replace it with a 2700k bulb a day at a time to not stress the plant to much. Im using flora micro bloom, have fox farm soil, ph soil tester along with a electronic ppm and water ph tester. Also this will all be done in a pc grow box not much vegging allowed but some is required if i want an ounce per plant. Followed with carrying and loving these girls. You love them they love you by paying off in the long run.


----------



## Fullbag55 (Aug 20, 2012)

But back to ams they are the only seed bank i grow from. and i have grown two strains so far from them including early girl, lowryder (original), and now carmelicous and white queen a week from today looking forward to posting my first journal. please come check it


----------



## shadeforlife (Oct 23, 2012)

Shipped on 2012-09-29
This order is placed on 2012-09-25 19:17:48 European time.

Still no seeds... is this normal for amsterdam marijuana seeds?


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 24, 2012)

Grepehard said:


> Slurp, slurp, slurp. Mmmphhh, ugghh, slurp, slurp, slurp.


 We see you take after your dad.


----------



## shadeforlife (Oct 24, 2012)

^ What does that have to do with anything?

*Shipped on 2012-09-29
This order is placed on 2012-09-25 19:17:48 European time.

*Still no seeds... is this normal for amsterdam marijuana seeds?


----------



## hotrodharley (Oct 24, 2012)

shadeforlife said:


> ^ What does that have to do with anything?
> 
> *Shipped on 2012-09-29
> This order is placed on 2012-09-25 19:17:48 European time.
> ...


It was spam. Removed by the mod.


----------



## ralfyboy (Feb 28, 2013)

I ordered 10 fem ww seeds from ams. Only 5 sprouted. The buds were big. The taste was not good at all. Not very potent at all. I'm very dissapointed. The 20 free seeds were small and weak. 0 of 20 sprouted. I will never order from this company again.


----------



## thedange91113 (Mar 4, 2013)

Agreed! Avoid this company! Ordered 30 seeds 1 month ago, still nothing. Marijuana-seeds.nl only took 9 days. There were 2 seeds of 35 from this company that weren't up to my standards but at least I'm growing. The customer service from AMS told me it could take 6 weeks. Almost made it sound like a normal wait time. Plus!! I was charged another $1.73 for an international transaction fee from a company in Beijing. Get with the program AMS!!! BUYER BEWARE


----------



## vashpld (Mar 18, 2013)

First time grower here so its also my first time buying seeds. I've got to tell AMS site look legit and the pricing didnt seem to bad when I was ordering White widow, hawaii skunk, and some granddaddy purp a good 200 euro. Well being new at this I was also gullable and did no research. I bought the seeds two days ago and today I was feeling a little sketched out because the it hadnt shipped yet. Well today I also decided to do my research and sure enough first thing I did was email saying REFUND REFUND REFUND and shortly after that I received and email sayin it was shipped so no refund. Customer service for AMS is not customer service its bull shit. I'm waiting for my 60 seeds that will most likely be shitty and not germinate. I'm gonna try attitude but just order something cheap to see if its legit but I've heard good things. I'm also curious about the address on the site I live 5 hours away from amsterdam and wonder if anythings reeally there I'm frustrated and I'm preparing for a huge dissapointment because I wanted nice seeds to take back with me to the states. Btw if some might think why I dont just go to amsterdam and buy some seeds well I've been and they sell them everywhere but I dont trust that theyre over priced and I bet not legit.

If anyone knows of a good site let me know im only here another month so time is crucial.


----------



## jimmy t 420 (Aug 27, 2014)

i check out this bank ,i buy bulk but need to try them first ,i was not happy the white widow seeds most looked like they where very small,and only 3 came up,i donot bother w/their seeds found on the floor they call frankinsein you know the free one,not worth my time and money on a misery seeds,a few extra of the same type would of been nice,i complain and as we speak my replacement should be arriving any day.my systems or full now and i will once again try these seeds agin within a 1 1/2 months i rely the good or bad news.


----------



## Ak48er (Dec 16, 2014)

Ummm I know it was a bad move, but i ordered from them before reading reviews.
i got 5 white widow auto-flower seeds. so far 4/4 sprouted. they are 14 days from germination (see pic).
don't know yet if they're autos or feminized, i hope i didn't get ripped off. so far they look OK i think. what do you guys think?


----------



## jimmy t 420 (Dec 25, 2014)

_the w/w xtrm all came up just fine ,they really do care about what they sell_


----------



## bluesdad (Dec 26, 2014)

I ordered a few packs from them a few years back,the seeds that did pop were garbage,definitely not W.W. but some grew decent but the bud was not potent at all compared to MNS Black Widow.


----------



## jimmy t 420 (Dec 26, 2014)

BLUESDAD THEY REPLACED THEM W/BIGGER SEEDS,THE YIELD AND % WAS JUST GREAT,I DONATED  MOST OF MINE TOP SHELVE I COULD KEEP UP W/DEMAND,YOU OUCH TO TYELL THEM TO STICK THEM OFF THE FLOOR SEEDS AND PUT THEM UP THEIR ASS,YES THEIR ASS AND YOU SHOULD GET BETTER ONES BACK AT NO COST AND TELL THEM WHERE TO STICK THERE FRANKSTIEN SEEDS


----------



## BodDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

This forum almost had me cancel my order 2 weeks ago! Lol California here, just had the package delivered this morning I'll update the masses when they pop and flower


----------



## Couchland (Apr 12, 2016)

BodDawg said:


> This forum almost had me cancel my order 2 weeks ago! Lol California here, just had the package delivered this morning I'll update the masses when they pop and flower



Bullshit. That site is a well-known disgraceful scam. Why would anyone order from there given their reputation. There are many good and reputable sites to order from. Why???


----------



## BodDawg (Apr 12, 2016)

Couchland said:


> Bullshit. That site is a well-known disgraceful scam. Why would anyone order from there given their reputation. There are many good and reputable sites to order from. Why???


Lol man business is like politics, forums are like the news. These are mostly corporate employees, paid to slander their competitors. I'm just an honest dad looking out 4 people or companies that fulfilled their end of our agreement. They may b males, not grow, b different strains, they just completed step 1


----------



## NG-Style (Sep 15, 2016)

I have order from AMS and they have the most amazing customer services, I several pale seeds. However, after contacting them they send out a replacement immediately. I got some 420 Carat, AK-47 XTRM, W.W XTRM, GSC, G.C, Blue Dream and Borderliner: alongside some Autos. I must say my plants are looking amazing. I am using like 40% Coco Coir and 45% Fox Farm Ocean Forest with rest Perlite and Bat Guano... Great Company second time ordering from them the first time was some White Widows Autos that actually produce 1-2 per plant...


----------



## stone cheese (Jan 16, 2019)

I've ordered 3 times from AMS 20 seeds total all germinated with in 36hrs. Great service and products.Will only shop @AMS In the future


----------



## althor (Jan 16, 2019)

One of the big issues with places like Amsterdam Marijuana seeds, is you see a lot of reviewers and posters who have like 1 single post. They will post 1 single time about how great AMS is and then months later, it is still their only post.


----------



## Couchland (Jan 16, 2019)

althor said:


> One of the big issues with places like Amsterdam Marijuana seeds, is you see a lot of reviewers and posters who have like 1 single post. They will post 1 single time about how great AMS is and then months later, it is still their only post.



I think the big issue with Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds is that it is 100% a scam.


----------



## Couchland (Jan 16, 2019)

althor said:


> One of the big issues with places like Amsterdam Marijuana seeds, is you see a lot of reviewers and posters who have like 1 single post. They will post 1 single time about how great AMS is and then months later, it is still their only post.


You are not real.


----------



## althor (Jan 16, 2019)

Couchland said:


> I think the big issue with Amsterdam Marijuana Seeds is that it is 100% a scam.


I can't say it is 100% scam. Like a lot of newbies to the seed ordering industry, I started out by looking for reviews. AMS is all over all the review sites, they have like 200 different links to take you to their site, etc. My very first seed order ever was from AMS, Super Skunk and Caramello. Caramello was interesting but not worth another run. Super Skunk was good. It came with 30 free seeds. They were absolute garbage.

After that, I read so many bad reviews on forums that I counted myself lucky and moved on to other places to buy seeds.


----------



## Couchland (Jan 17, 2019)

0% credible, 0%authentic, 0%honest = 100% scam. 
They're like a giant shit stain, that manages to stay a little bit fresh. Gets everywhere.
I know the odd order gets sent out but do you really believe you got what you paid for?


----------



## Couchland (Jan 17, 2019)

Couchland said:


> You are not real.


Sorry meant this for stone cheesedick


----------



## stone cheese (Jan 19, 2019)

Couchland said:


> Sorry meant this for stone cheesedick


I guess some people just want to bad mouth everything, Even people you don't know. Maybe my luck was better than yours, either way I will always shop at AMS


----------



## stone cheese (Jan 19, 2019)

althor said:


> One of the big issues with places like Amsterdam Marijuana seeds, is you see a lot of reviewers and posters who have like 1 single post. They will post 1 single time about how great AMS is and then months later, it is still their only post.


Perhaps you should give others a chance before you judge them. No wonder they don't post again . I'm only new to this site, have been growing for 40 some years and purchased seeds from 4 different places only 1 bad experience and I didn't need to get negative about it 
With patients it all worked out
Try being positive and you and the people around you might all be a little happier


----------



## althor (Jan 19, 2019)

stone cheese said:


> Perhaps you should give others a chance before you judge them. No wonder they don't post again . I'm only new to this site, have been growing for 40 some years and purchased seeds from 4 different places only 1 bad experience and I didn't need to get negative about it
> With patients it all worked out
> Try being positive and you and the people around you might all be a little happier


 Or AMS simply pays people to come to forums like this and pump up their reputation.

Pretty sure I know which it is.


----------



## sunni (Jan 19, 2019)

althor said:


> Or AMS simply pays people to come to forums like this and pump up their reputation.
> 
> Pretty sure I know which it is.


This 

Every time new people sign up and they come here to review a Seedbank it’s because they get some percentage off their next order


----------



## stone cheese (Jan 19, 2019)

sunni said:


> This
> 
> Every time new people sign up and they come here to review a Seedbank it’s because they get some percentage off their next order


I can see by this that I'm waiting time with this bunch. I'll stick with 420 magazine where maturity is a requirement


----------



## althor (Jan 19, 2019)

stone cheese said:


> I can see by this that I'm waiting time with this bunch. I'll stick with 420 magazine where maturity is a requirement


 Well, let me apologize if I find it fishy that a 40 year grower out of nowhere, all of a sudden, decides to jump on a new forum for the express purpose of repping AMS... not talk about grows or issues or helping someone or any of the 1000s of topics running, but to rep a company known for doing exactly that.....


----------

